# What if day 12/13 falls at a weekend when going to reprofit



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi girls - new to all this

I have been emailing Dr Stepan and as has been said he is certainly to the point! But I guess he's getting hundreds of emails from us everyday.  Anyhoo, he explained to me about having clomid day 3-7 (which I'm hoping my GP will prescribe) then US on day 10 then treatment day 12/13.  He said to have the US scan locally so how do I arrange that?  Just through BUPA or any other private clinic?  Also what happens if days 12/13 fall at a weekend which at the moment is looking likely for me...?  

When is it best to book things?  On day 1 of my cycle when I know what days everything will be?  It would be too late to book things after the scan wouldn't it?  How have you girls on here been doing things?  Also, what is the scan actually showing and what can different results mean?  Could the results mean you're not ready for treatment.  I gather it's showing follicles? But too many can mean they won't treat??  Sorry, so many questions but with such monosyllabic replies from Dr S it's hard to get all the info.  I'm going to see my GP next week to talk through stuff but I'm sure people on here will actually know more than her about this subject.

Cheers

Greatgazza


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi GG

You can have a US scan done locally if you want - I went to my nearest BUPA clinic and it cost £150. But if you're able to go out to Brno early you can have the scan done there for free. I did this the first time as I had no idea what my cycles would be like. So I flew in on day 9, had scan on day 10 and from the results of that scan they told me when to take the trigger shot and when to come in for IUI. For me IUI was on day 14 so it was lucky I had left myself some extra room (I'd booked to fly home on the afternoon of day 14).

On my second and third goes I had scans done locally and actually ended up having to have a second scan each time once I was out in Brno because the results weren't good enough. On my third go I misjudged my timings and thought IUI would be on day 14 but it actually ended up being day 15 and I had to book a new flight home/extra accommodation. This is just one of the risks I feel with going for treatment abroad. However it's far outweighed by the cheaper price!

I always booked my flights, etc on day 1 of my cycle. But you could risk it and leave it until after your US scan on day 10, however you would obviously pay a higher price for things then (and risk things being booked up).

During the US scan they are looking to see how thick your lining is (8mm+ is ideal for IUI day) and to see how many follicles you have and how big they are. Marcel told me that the lead follie needs to be 22mm+ for IUI day, so based on the size on day 10 they can work out how much it is likely to grow and when will be best for IUI. There is a risk that you might develop too many follicles and be advised not to proceed, but it's a small one.

As for the clomid (and the pregnyl trigger shots) - ask Stepan to send you a prescription for these. Then you can email it to one of the pharmacies that accepts scanned scrips (see the thread near the top of the Czech boards for email addresses/phone numbers). I think I used Shadwells for mine and they posted it out the same day for next day delivery.


Sorry just realised I didn't answer your main question about whether the day for IUI falls on a weekend. I'm pretty sure that Reprofit is open Saturdays, not sure about Sundays. Might be best to ask Stepan this.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Reprofit will do IUIs on both Saturday and Sunday, I think in the mornings only.

bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I had my IUI on a Sunday morning at Reprofit this year. 

If this is your first ever tx then I wouldn't book anything until you've had your day 10 scan here in the UK, unless you can afford to loose the money on your flights and hotel. With Ryan Air the price won't change over the 4-6 weeks before your treatment so you aren't gaining anything by booking on cycle day 1. The same with the hotel.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Not sure where you are in country but you can get us done at birth company in Harley st, London - costs 180 for full scan the first time but is then only 50 a scan and they email it to you and or your clinic.

Good luck with it all


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi girls

Thanks for all that. Yes I emailed Stepan and they are open 7 days.  He's only just remembered to tell me about the pregnyl so I'll have to see where to get that from as my GP has very kindly said she thinks she can prescribe clomid but will have to see about the pregnyl.  Stepan never mentioned the possibility of having the scan there, or that it is free, he just said "have your scan done locally".  It's all a bit six of one half a dozen of the other isn't it.  I could go for the scan over there which takes away the panic of trying to book things after the scan at really short notice or book things before the scan but it's all a bit of a juggling act and waiting till the last minute game it seems..... hmmm


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

If you want the least stress my advice would be to book on day 1 of your cycle and book to stay out there for about three nights for the first cycle. You could book for longer and have your day 10 scan there which they will do for you, but it's unlikely that you'd need your IUI on day 11 so I'd fly out day 11 and have a little mini break and a few nights to relax as it is likely that you would be well timed to have your IUI between day 12 and 14. 

If you did need to cancel some of the hotel booking sites, eg Octopus, give a full refund if cancelled 48 hours before so you would mainly loose the money on your flights. Ryanair can get booked and I'd worry about getting on a flight the next day if you waited until your scan. it is a gamble I'm afraid. 

bingbong x


----------

